
Kleiner Perkins Joins the Private Sale Rush - jaydub
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/06/hold-until-private-runs-kleiner-perkins-joins-the-private-sale-rush/?ref=technology
======
bretpiatt
I signed up for a membership and did some price comparisons. Anecdotally it
looks like One Kings Lane does have "great prices" (I put this in quotes
because the items are less than they would be elsewhere for the exact name
brand but generic versions of the items can be purchased for less).

From the short NYT article though I don't read "supply chain disruption", I
just read "affiliate resale catalog". People have been selling things for a
long time without having inventories or warehouses. Do they have a unique tap
into the supply chain management of the various retailers that gives them
competitive advantage in being able to negotiate the overstock/endlot item
prices?

